# Acrylic Tumblers for embroidery



## luckydog2 (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a customer that wants acrylic tumblers with embroidery inserts. But he saw them with just a patch inside the space, not the paper background. Has anyone else seen this done??​


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Tervis Tumbler


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Neil Enterprises - if you want to do them yourself.

Tervis - if you want them done for you.


----------



## grandyhenk (Sep 15, 2010)

I am new to embroidery and am looking for the master circle monogram. Does anyone know who has it


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

grandyhenk said:


> I am new to embroidery and am looking for the master circle monogram. Does anyone know who has it


 
I'm not sure what it is you are looking for. Can you post a picture?


----------

